# Ok- finally, got what I was looking for



## Kaari (Sep 14, 2004)

Ok Guys here's my story,

First of all- thanks to you all for responding to my previous posts about cars. Giving me good advice and showering me with ideas about what things to look for when buying cars. This added knowledge helped me immensely in buying my first Beemer. 

Why I chose a 5 series?
Well, the funny story is a week ago I was out shopping for a car for my dad. And after careful looking we ended up buying a 328i with a dinan package. I admit- this car is fun. With 245's in the back paired with 225s in the front- it demands its driver to push it to its limits. However, after all that- I test drove my first 2001 530- ZPP,ZSP, and ZCW and fell in love with it instantly. The reason why I couldn't buy this one was because someone had put a deposit on it. It was coupled with a stick shift which made it even more fun. The looks of a 5 series I always liked- this time I actually drove it and it was a blast. Its like they know how to hold their own. And will get you moving/ and groving/ in no time. I think the engine in the 530 is a jewel. Its one that begs to be pushed. Everyone of you (and maybe- its just me) who does not prefer a stick is missing something. I don't know.. but I feel like I couldn't live without it. Anyway, back to my story. Well.. right there and then I knew I was going to buy a 5 series. Even though the two 3 series in our family are lovely cars- I opted for the bigger 5 series because of its poise- sturdy demeanor- and overall grace. It’s something dreams are made of- And mine was about to be kissed by reality. 

After looking for a while I finally ended up buying 2000 528i with ZPP, ZSP, and ZCW. 5 speed manual. With a lo jack option as well. The color is gun metal and looks very nice. It is merely touching 28000 miles and runs very strong. The BMW was sparkling clean from the inside. The guy I bought it from was the orignal owner and was driving other cars besides this one. He had moved out of state due to his work and had left this car with his parents to sell. This explains why the miles are so low. The car is very clean inside and out. I am attaching some pictures for you all to see. My first driving impressions of this car were positive. 

When you sit in the driver seat it seems like bmw has made every effort to make YOU in control of everything. Every control is practically in your reach. The thick steering makes it grip comfortably and feels like you're glued to it. Seats are exceptionally comfortable with good lumbar support. 

When driving this car you feel like the car is gripping the road like an Abram M1 tank. While driving the car it seems heavy yet agile like a cheetah slowly stocking its prey. At every turn and corner you can't help but to smile at how the car does what you anticipate yet gives you all the credit for how it’s behaving. Acceleration is very decent. The engine is nicely in tune with the gears. Here i would like to point out that I have driven stick shift cars all my life so taming a 5 series for stick wasn't a problem. However I could see how a novice beginning on stick on a bmw could run into hiccups. It does demand a sense of control from the driver. 

Lastly, I give credit to my elder brother who brought his 3 series Beemer through European delivery program and pushed the rest of the family to follow in his footsteps. Although very tempting, I wasn't adventurous enough to go to Germany and get mine. But who knows maybe my next one? Bless you all-


*Some updated "daytime" pictures*


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Nice ride:thumbup: Welcome to the 5 series club. See if you can resist the temptation to mod.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi Kaari,

The car looks great! Take a few day time pictures . You should be writing copy for an auto mag  

-Mark


----------



## Kaari (Sep 14, 2004)

markseven said:


> Hi Kaari,
> 
> The car looks great! Take a few day time pictures . You should be writing copy for an auto mag
> 
> -Mark


  I will definately get some day time pictures- actually, I wanted to send a post the same day.. and by the time everything was said and done it was dark. 
I did some research on color "gun metal" and it turns out its rare.. looks awsome.. will look even better during daytime. 
And I would write for a magazine only if you take all the related pictures for the article :thumbup:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Kaari said:


> I will definately get some day time pictures- actually, I wanted to send a post the same day.. and by the time everything was said and done it was dark.
> I did some research on color "gun metal" and it turns out its rare.. looks awsome.. will look even better during daytime.
> And I would write for a magazine only if you take all the related pictures for the article :thumbup:


Haha, you are too kind.

-Mark


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

vexed said:


> Nice ride:thumbup: Welcome to the 5 series club. See if you can resist the temptation to mod.


 :eeps:

.


----------



## roadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Excellent post.
I agree with you 100%. it is the sum of all the parts - something magical with these cars.


----------



## mishu (Jul 13, 2004)

I just drove another 100 miles on a 2-lane road with my recently bought 525i, and although it's not as powerful as the 530i engine, I think it's enough for this type of road (which I usually drive). Anyway, I still can't get over the fact how great these cars (or is it just mine? ) are.
Enjoy Kaari! And drive safe. But not too safe.. 

mishu


----------



## tashi (Oct 11, 2003)

Kaari said:


> Lastly, I give credit to my elder brother who brought his 3 series Beemer through European delivery program and pushed the rest of the family to follow in his footsteps. Although very tempting, I wasn't adventurous enough to go to Germany and get mine. But who knows maybe my next one? Bless you all-


Yes, tried my best to influence him on ED, but alas. It was the phenomenal way to experience my BMW. Good luck on your 5er... :thumbup:


----------



## tsbrown (Apr 25, 2003)

Kaari said:


> When you sit in the driver seat it seems like bmw has made every effort to make YOU in control of everything. Every control is practically in your reach. The thick steering makes it grip comfortably and feels like you're glued to it. Seats are exceptionally comfortable with good lumbar support.
> 
> When driving this car you feel like the car is gripping the road like an Abram M1 tank. While driving the car it seems heavy yet agile like a cheetah slowly stocking its prey. At every turn and corner you can't help but to smile at how the car does what you anticipate yet gives you all the credit for how it's behaving. Acceleration is very decent. The engine is nicely in tune with the gears. Here i would like to point out that I have driven stick shift cars all my life so taming a 5 series for stick wasn't a problem. However I could see how a novice beginning on stick on a bmw could run into hiccups. It does demand a sense of control from the driver.


You will LOVE this car. I had my '00 528i Sport/Premium 5spd MT for 5 years of fantastic driving until I traded 2 weeks ago for a 330i with Performance Pkg. New car is great too (no buyers remorse), just different from 5er. E39 is probably (one of) the best all-around cars available...especially with the manual transmission. Enjoy!


----------



## Kaari (Sep 14, 2004)

Here are some updated pictures---- 


Too bad it rained last night..............


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Kaari said:


> Here are some updated pictures----
> 
> Too bad it rained last night..............


Kaari,

No pics 

-Mark


----------



## Kaari (Sep 14, 2004)

markseven said:


> Kaari,
> 
> No pics
> 
> -Mark


Mark -

Are you sure? I reloaded my page twice.. and I see 'em uploaded... :dunno:

Leme open up another browser.. u do the same.. leme know

Kaari.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Kaari said:


> Mark -
> 
> Are you sure? I reloaded my page twice.. and I see 'em uploaded... :dunno:
> 
> ...


Hi Kaari,

I still don't see any images. Are you hosting them or did you upload to BF?

-Mark


----------



## tashi (Oct 11, 2003)

markseven said:


> Hi Kaari,
> 
> I still don't see any images. Are you hosting them or did you upload to BF?
> 
> -Mark


The new pictures are great. This color looks marvelous in the morning sun. Good luck.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

tashi said:


> The new pictures are great. This color looks marvelous in the morning sun. Good luck.


:dunno:


----------



## Kaari (Sep 14, 2004)

markseven said:


> :dunno:


-Mark-

I uploaded them.

Try closing all your active internet connections- reset your firewall- reset your gateway- then punish your computer for one hour (either let stand in the corner or whatever else punishment comes to mind) then after the grace period is over; reconnect the severed connections. Plug / Pray / Try again.

Qari.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Kaari said:


> -Mark-
> 
> I uploaded them.
> 
> ...


Haha, I didn't see that you had edited your original post. As you know, links on Email notifications of new posts to subscribed threads take you directly to the latest post - I was expecting the pics to be attached to a new post. :rofl: My bad.

Your car looks great! :thumbup: Congratulations!! 

-Mark


----------



## Tom S. (Nov 15, 2003)

Kaari said:


> Ok Guys here's my story,
> 
> Lastly, I give credit to my elder brother who brought his 3 series Beemer through European delivery program and pushed the rest of the family to follow in his footsteps. Although very tempting, I wasn't adventurous enough to go to Germany and get mine. But who knows maybe my next one? Bless you all-
> 
> *Some updated "daytime" pictures*


Nice car and welcome to the board.

Are you located somewhere near Schaumburg, IL. The parking lot looks like on of the buildings off of Woodfield Dr.


----------



## Kaari (Sep 14, 2004)

the buildings you see in the background are near baxter Deerfield- where I work-


Where do you live?


----------



## Tom S. (Nov 15, 2003)

Kaari said:


> I live in Vernon Hills IL, and the buildings you see in the background are near baxter Deerfield- where I work-
> 
> Where do you live?


Elgin, IL, Hoffman Estates untill about 3 months ago


----------

